# New opera forum members and the Top 100 project



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I've noticed that in the last few days many members with opera expertise/fanship have joined Talk Classical.

Welcome to you all:tiphat: and a request: don't forget to contribute to the voting process in our thread TC Top 100 Recommended Operas.

We have selected the first 67 but you can still participate of the vote for the last 33. That thread is a lot of fun, but sometimes we have trouble getting the necessary number of votes to qualify the proposed operas, due to the small number of people participating. Your contributtion would be greatly appreciated.

Here is the link to it.

http://www.talkclassical.com/10924-tc-100-top-recommended.html


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

And I believe there has been talk about redoing the list after about a year, further back in the current project... Precisely in case this situation presented itself. So don't despair if you arrive at the forums too late to place your votes, or if you think something is misplaced in the current list: you'll have your chance.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

And not to Hi-jack this thread, but for those of you who also enjoy symphonies.
Our top 150 symphonies list is well under way:
http://www.talkclassical.com/11038-tc-150-top-recommended.html


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> And not to Hi-jack this thread, but for those of you who also enjoy symphonies.
> Our top 150 symphonies list is well under way:
> http://www.talkclassical.com/11038-tc-150-top-recommended.html


No, no! The Top 100 operas thread is much better!!!:devil:

Just kidding. We opera guys and gals won't be *too* upset if you participate of both.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

We need to *work* on the newbies more. I try to encourage any likely lads/lasses to visit the opera forum but I don't seem to be having much success.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Nah, it's easy. We just need to show the guys a picture of Anna Netrebko, and the gals a picture of Jonas Kaufmann.:devil:


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

sospiro said:


> We need to *work* on the newbies more.


That's a wonderful sentiment- and one we should take care to apply to all of our sub-forums, not just opera.

In my time, I've seen sites that have great conversation- but sometimes give the appearance of being a closed loop. Hopefully we won't come off that way, and that EVERY 'law-abiding*' newcomer recognizes that ALL of our virtual doors are open.:tiphat:

*i.e.: newcomers other than spammers, slime trolls & _cetera_...


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> No, no! The Top 100 operas thread is much better!!!:devil:


Youre just jealous that we have 150as opposed to your 100


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

emiellucifuge said:


> Youre just jealous that we have 150as opposed to your 100


Yes, but most operas have two or three hours of music while most symphonies only last 35 or 40 minutes, so 100 operas cover three or four times the amount of music that 150 symphonies do. :devil:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> Youre just jealous that we have 150as opposed to your 100


What Gaston said, *and* the fact that operas are so much better than symphonies that you guys need to gather 150 symphonies to match the strength of our 100 operas.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

How dare you!

*runs away*


----------

